# Difference between 750 UL & 750 UL Plus [bnsl]



## Charley (Apr 13, 2010)

What is the difference between the 2 BSNL plans 750 UL & 750 UL Plus. 

1. Is it only the free call & monthly rental charges that is available & not in either of them ?

2. Are both One India plan i.e Rs.1 per minute  ?


----------



## 6x6 (Apr 14, 2010)

750UL = Rs750/- for broadband + normal rental as per plan for landline (free calls & call rates as per plan)
750UL+ = Rs750/- for broadband + zero rental for landline (no free calls & call rate Rs1/call)


----------



## Flake (Apr 14, 2010)

In other words, 
In 750UL, you have to pay 750 + Landline rent + Taxes. Free calls as per  plan.
In 750UL+, you have to pay 750 + Tax only. No landline rent and no free  calls.

Go for 750UL+ only.

More details are *here*.


----------

